# HF DC + Dust Deputy



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hey all,
I'm thinking about upgrading my current shop vac system to the portable HF DC motor and would still like to use the Dust Deputy. Has anyone done this? Using 4" lines with an adapter for the Dust Deputy? Or would running the suction through the DD (going from 4" to 2" and back to 4") really kill the air flow and not be worth it? I would only have 2 or 3 drops to the tools... 2 to the table saw (upper and lower is the plan), and 1 with a flex hose to move to the benchtop tools.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Going to 2" would really limit the effectiveness of the system, you would be better off getting the Super DD


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*for something completely different ....*

Do not get the 1 HP HF dust collector, not enough air flow.:frown2:
The point of the DD is to keep the shop vac filters clean, right? Why not just get several Rigid shop vacs which are a good bang for the buck and skip the dust collector entirely? I bought several shop vacs at Home Depot when they were on clearance for around $50.00 or so. I use them hooked up to the small ports on the bandsaw, the oscillating spindle sander, power hand sanders, and the RAS ports.

I only use a full size 1 1/2 HP DC for the table saw, drum sanders, jointer and planers where the chip size is larger and would clog up a shop vac hose. I've tried various top hat and cyclone separators without much success, so I end up cleaning the filters more oftwen, Oh Well. :|


----------

